# 30t or 32t N/W chainring 104mm BCD



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2016)

I'd like to pop a proper single ring on my "new" MTB since I'm enjoying the pseudo 1x8 set-up I'm currently running with a locked out FD. 

Would have to be a 30t or 32t ring since 8 speed cassettes are limited in max sprocket size to 34t and I'd like to be able to go up hills! 

Wouldn't mind trying out an oval ring, but round is fine. Integrated female threads would be very nice since that's what my current set-up has so I wouldn't have to buy new chainring bolts. 

Black, silver or blue in colour would be ideal, steel or alloy both fine.


----------



## Sharky (23 Oct 2016)

A quick search on amazon comes up with some for about £13


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2016)

The 'oval' rings are getting the MTB'ers by storm at the minute. I seriously doubt they make any difference.


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2016)

@Sharky thanks for that, didn't even think to look there. 

@fossyant I'm dead curious how much (if any) difference they make. One thought that occurred would be if you're on a SS you'll have to push a higher than usual gear to get moving (when the cranks are near horizontal) - not good if you're starting again on a slope! Wouldn't mind trying them out just for fun.


----------



## broady (23 Oct 2016)

You can't use them on fixed or single as the chain length differs all the time

Rear derailleur would be needed


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2016)

I'll be sticking with 1x8 so no problems there - just interested since the oval rings seem to be marketed at SS low rpm grinders. 

In an ideal world (with the chain wrapped around 180 degrees of the chainring) I think the tension on the chain should remain constant throughout the rotation of an asymmetric ring. In reality I guess you would need a decent chain tensioner to use for SS. If you're riding fixed off-road you probably have bigger problems to be dealing with


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2016)

Found a nice looking 30t (swanky blue) one on amazon for £20 which would do the trick nicely if no ones got one collecting dust in the shed (for the cheaper 32t ones I'd need new chainring bolts so not much in it and I'd rather a 30/34t low gear in any case).


----------



## Sharky (23 Oct 2016)

broady said:


> You can't use them on fixed or single as the chain length differs all the time
> 
> Rear derailleur would be needed



Have read some articles that claim you can run non round rings with SS/fixed
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html


----------

